# 2cool Photo Project #11 - "Creative Interior Lighting"



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*2Cool Photo Project #11*

Congrats Gary for his creative Santa in the "Holiday Spirit" contest. As the winner he has chosen...

*Title - "Creative Interior Lighting"*

Wide open topic just has to be shot inside with some (you guessed it) creative lighting. I'm calling you guys out. Put that new equipment to use and let's see your best "stuff"

Project expires 2/10/09. 

In an effort to stimulate the creative process and the exchange of images and critiques on the board I have decided to create bi-monthly photo projects. Here's how it will work&#8230;

A photographer may enter as many images as he or she would like throughout the time of the project on this thread only.

All 2coolers are invited to give feedback, suggestion and critiques for those submissions on the same thread. 

*Images must be taken between the start and end dates of the projects.* You should only submit shots that you have taken.

Images should be kept to 800 pixels on the longest side. Borders are allowed.

Photo manipulation is welcome - at your own risk. 

At the project close the previous winner will select the project winner. The project winner will select the next topic. Should this not happen within 48 hrs I will intervene.

Participation is key both in imagery and feedback


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's one I did tonight as my photo a day entry. I shot it with white background paper but you can't really tell that, in a totally dark room, and I handheld my SB-600 speedlight near the flower. I was on tripod and timer for shutter release. I shot a number of different exposures changing the light position and intensity and this was one that I liked the most. I like the shadows as well as the visible texture in this pretty, new bloom.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I am going to keep playing even if nobody else is. I had a little free time today and the lillies my wife bought were still looking pretty good. This one was lit with a small LED maglight from underneath the bud. It really made the yellow glow brightly and I liked the effect of this crop. Come on people...let's see some more creative lighting.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Backlit Marble using the new (to me) 500D lens...


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

That's a beauty Rusty. I just searched for 500D and found it to be a Canon close up lens? Is that what you have? Looks very sharp and clear.
James


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I got a million of 'em.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Gator_Nutz said:


> That's a beauty Rusty. I just searched for 500D and found it to be a Canon close up lens? Is that what you have? Looks very sharp and clear.
> James


You got it. Arlon turned me on to it. Nothing like the diopters I've used in the past. This is one heavy hunk o glass.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I used just about every lighting source I could find. Candle, natural, CFL, incandesant, flashlight and two LED penlights with filter type materials laying around. Shot at F8 for 30 seconds. ISO 100.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Incredible shots all!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Alas tonight is most likely the last night of my lily. Age has finally won out on these beautiful specimens.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice work, James.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you very much Mike. I am trying to get it all out of my system tonight so tomorrow I can start doing what I really need to be doing. Here is one more.
James


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice shots yall. That 500D is a pretty neat piece of glass. I have the 250D that I had with my S5.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Does pulling up the blinds a little to let the morning sun in count? Hard to beat the sun for light if you can get it where you want it..
D90, Vivitar 90mm series one at F2.5, 1/180sec at ISO 200.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

This was fun! I finally got a chance to try "light painting" and after two hours of playing in the dark, I think i figured it out.... Still need practice! 

Canon 40D, 2.8 100mm macro lens, f2.8, 30sec Iso100, and a flashlight with black elect tape over it to make a smaller light spot.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I like that one. It's fun isn't it? I bet this looks really good larger. Good job. Perhaps try one in portrait mode to give the bottle a little more room to breathe.
James


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks James, I'll give it a try. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i don't have new photographic lighting equipment, but decided to play a little with light today anyway...





































rosesm


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I like 2 and 3 alot. Very nice Karen. The first one tells a story but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Man these are some great shots!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Backlit Marble using the new (to me) 500D lens...


That's a beauty of a shot. What is the base/background material the marble is sitting upon?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Thanks PF. Like Arlon (get use of light buddy) this was just natural light on one of my external hard drives. I guess it's black aluminum, but the magnification really brought out the texture and how shallow the dof was. 

Next time it won't be handheld and I'm trying to get some black acrylic to work with.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Man Rusty, Im having a heard time with this one, seems everthing I try just doesnt work out.... Ill keep trying.hwell:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Intimidation is the word of the day. Just when I think I am getting better, I see yalls photos and realize I have more work to do.

Motivation is the word of tomarrow!

Intentially dark. Canon 30D with the 50mm 1.8 $89 lens at f/2.2, 30 second exposure at iso 100.

It's a rifle scope.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

'creative interior lighting' without all the gadgets...










rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*OK Im going to enter this one*

Shot in a light tent.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Wet, cold and rainy day? What to do? Grab an old camera, flashlight and take a picture of course. Indoor lighting with a "flashlight".

Self by self:


----------

